# Recommendation on mtb baggy shorts for Clydes.



## SpamDad (Jan 26, 2017)

Looking for some new mtb shorts and looking for the longest shorts I can find. Any recommendations? Don't want to look like an 80's basketball player. 6'7"


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Just buy normal baggy shorts. You could wear a padded liner under them if you like but normal shorts are fine, and cheaper.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

At a little under 6-4 i wear fox seargents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I've tried a ton of baggy shorts, and I've had the best luck with these and won't break the bank: Canari Men's Cyclewear Canyon Gel Baggy Shorts.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

V8Interceptor said:


> I've tried a ton of baggy shorts, and I've had the best luck with these and won't break the bank: Canari Men's Cyclewear Canyon Gel Baggy Shorts.


I've had good luck with Canari also. I bought a couple pairs at Sierra Trading Post that were nice. Try them and go through ActiveJunky to save more.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

May want to take a look at Endura Humvee 3/4 shorts.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

Any of these fit the "larger" wasted Clydes? I'm 6' 5" and around 280 currently.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Pearl Izumi.. is my go too


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I just use army camo pants from the army surplus store...

not totally a clyde, but am 6' and about 220...


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Just buy normal baggy shorts. You could wear a padded liner under them if you like but normal shorts are fine, and cheaper.


If you go the "normal baggy shorts" route, make sure that the crotch isn't cut really low. That can cause issues with hanging up on the nose of the saddle.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Men's Commuter Bike Short | Multi Sport Short | Aero Tech Designs
Really like these, XXXL fits me well with a 46-48 waist. They've held up well. I don't like shorts with build in liners, I wear separate liner shorts with chamois.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Men's Commuter Pedal Pushers Cycling Capri or Biking Knicker

These if you're more of a knicker guy


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

I've had great luck with shorts from Aero Tech Designs.

Big Man Bike Shorts, road bike shorts, MTB shorts

I started with some of baggy, cargo shorts. With other shorts, it seemed like I could never pull them up high enough. These were perfect.

I recently tried some of their lycra shorts and they work just as well.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I buy/use cheap Walmart (K-Mart), off the shelf Basketball type shorts.

I'm big in the hips and quads & hate being squeezed by shorts when perched on my saddle.

They've got to be nice & loose, about knee length.

Plus, as soon as you slap 'MTB' in front of 'Shorts' the price quadruples!?

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Aerotech Designs stuff. I also like Sugoi's liners.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Fox Ranger shorts. Fit great, a little generous which is NOT how Fox stuff used to fit. Well ventilated for warm days, and they stretch which is a must now. I won't wear shorts that don't have 4-way stretch now. I find them on sale for less than $50 easily enough. They have adjustable waistbands in case you gain or lose a few pounds. And they have pockets. I have some really comfy Peal Izumi but I hate them because they only have a little pocket at the bottom of the leg. And when I'm carrying my bike and gear out to my truck, I like being able to put keys, etc in my pockets, even if only for a few minutes. If I need to run into a store or something after a ride, without pockets I'm carrying keys and wallets, etc in my hands.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Men's Commuter Bike Short | Multi Sport Short | Aero Tech Designs
> Really like these, XXXL fits me well with a 46-48 waist. They've held up well. I don't like shorts with build in liners, I wear separate liner shorts with chamois.


Yep, these. I have several bibs, shorts, and jerseys from ATD. Quality made in the USA products with options for those who want less traditional cycling options.


----------



## lacofdfireman (Dec 9, 2013)

Really like my Zoic baggy shorts. I'm 6'5 260 and wear the 3XL. They are perfect. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

